# What to put on the floor of the barn



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

So, I cleaned out my barn and now the floor is just packed dirt. When the goats pee, it takes a while to soak in. And it also smells like ammonia really bad. I have them in two horse stalls so it is a pretty big area. I also have kind of a tight budget. So I am looking for something fairly cheap. What do you put on the floor of your barn?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Rubber stall mats and then a litter box (baby pool works well) or just shavings in one corner. They will only pee where the bedding is.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Stall cleaning
https://www.thegoatspot.net/index.php?threads/Stall-cleaning.208219/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Wow that's dirt? It almost looks like concrete in the pictures. I seriously think I had to read the post 3 times to make sure my eyes weren't playing tricks on me. But yes in all honestly if it's packed that hard I would put rubber mats to provide a cushion for their feet. I haven't personally tried the whole pine shaving in 1 corner, but pine shavings do absorb the pee pretty fast and wouldn't be to difficult to clean out. Also you could put something like sweet peez? Odor treatment, down on the dirt before you install mats or pine shavings to help reduce some of the smell


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

CCCSAW said:


> Wow that's dirt? It almost looks like concrete in the pictures. I seriously think I had to read the post 3 times to make sure my eyes weren't playing tricks on me. But yes in all honestly if it's packed that hard I would put rubber mats to provide a cushion for their feet. I haven't personally tried the whole pine shaving in 1 corner, but pine shavings do absorb the pee pretty fast and wouldn't be to difficult to clean out. Also you could put something like sweet peez? Odor treatment, down on the dirt before you install mats or pine shavings to help reduce some of the smell


Yes that is dirt. It is very hard.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually mine don't go in the shavings. They poop everywhere else. So you can't count on that. You can put some barn lime down. You can pick up something like stall dry. You could also get a natural enzyme kennel cleaning product that you can spray on the pee areas.


----------



## William&Keisha (Apr 7, 2018)

I use the sweet pdz stall fresher from tractor supply and it really helps with the smell and moisture and then I put small amount of shavings down and small amount of pdz also.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I also have a dirt floor - I use stall mats and shavings.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Actually mine don't go in the shavings. They poop everywhere else. So you can't count on that. You can put some barn lime down. You can pick up something like stall dry. You could also get a natural enzyme kennel cleaning product that you can spray on the pee areas.


Ours will pee in the shavings. Poop...I think that's a given they just go where they go, but easier to clean up and doesn't stink so much like the pee.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I’ve learned that goats just poop wherever. They do however, plan out where they pee a bit more. I have to sweep up poop off the mats daily.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Where you are, with it getting cooler, do a deep litter over some sweet pdz. Pine shavings, then straw. Add to the straw weekly. Composting will keep barn warmer, sweet pdz and shavings will keep odors down. 
Will really smell when spring cleaning gets here. More sweet pdz or barn lime to kill odor as it dries. Deep litter again.
Very good for vegatable garden.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I tried the litterbox with a baby pool. It was working through the day but overnight, maybe not. I would come out and there'd be pee on the floor. I actually saw them go use it to pee in. However, my herd queen who is over 4 months pregnant took it over as her bed LOL. So back to litter on all the floor. I really liked just sweeping the berries out and having a small amount of litter to deal with vs shoveling out the whole area. Trying to make things easier on myself.

However, since we switched to using pine pellets more than shavings, the smell went down 90%. It's amazing. We mix with a little shavings but I am loving the pine pellets.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> I tried the litterbox with a baby pool. It was working through the day but overnight, maybe not. I would come out and there'd be pee on the floor. I actually saw them go use it to pee in. However, my herd queen who is over 4 months pregnant took it over as her bed LOL. So back to litter on all the floor. I really liked just sweeping the berries out and having a small amount of litter to deal with vs shoveling out the whole area. Trying to make things easier on myself.
> 
> However, since we switched to using pine pellets more than shavings, the smell went down 90%. It's amazing. We mix with a little shavings but I am loving the pine pellets.


Not all goats use the litter boxes 100% of the time and I found that more "accidents" happen with the baby pools.

The best method is to put shavings only in one corner.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I will try that! I just need to make cleanup easier for myself. Especially in the summer months. 

I'll probably keep the baby pool out for her bed though hahaha


----------

